# $50 paid Wanted to buy- Seat Clamp- similar to posted pictures inside



## bike (Oct 20, 2012)

$ for a clamp that I need- it looks like the one in the pix below but it must accommodate a 1 1/16~1 1/8"" rail- maybe just the outside pieces would suffice. Would also consider an entire seat core.

The one below is under 1". Prefer NOS but ... what do you have?

Please don't post here, Prefer email to XHTC@YAHOO.COM or pm (takes me longer to check.)









Seat rail widens:






Thanks!


----------



## bike (Oct 24, 2012)

*Still needed! Please help!*

Thank you.


----------



## bike (Oct 30, 2012)

*????????????????*

?????????????


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2012)

bike said:


> $ for a clamp that I need- it looks like the one in the pix below but it must accommodate a 1 1/16~1 1/8"" rail- maybe just the outside pieces would suffice. Would also consider an entire seat core.
> 
> The one below is under 1". Prefer NOS but ... what do you have?
> 
> ...




...I'll double sheck my stash..... remind me if I don't get back in a day or two...


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 30, 2012)

$50? That's it? Long trip to the post office Lol JK


Is this why you need?


----------



## ccmerz (Oct 30, 2012)

bike said:


> Thank you.[/QUOTE
> Gots, email sent


----------

